# Sugar Dispenser



## nazray (31/10/09)

Hi all,
I am wanting to buy an automatic sugar dispenser but am having no luck finding one, can anvone help.
Cheers Ray


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (31/10/09)

Whatever for? :blink: 

Kudos if it is for continuous hopping....


----------



## glaab (31/10/09)

nazray said:


> Hi all,
> I am wanting to buy an automatic sugar dispenser but am having no luck finding one, can anvone help.
> Cheers Ray




you mean to prime your bottles?, like the dispenser on a coffee mate machine?


----------



## nazray (31/10/09)

Yes to prime my bottles, it makes the job of adding sugars/enhancers heaps quicker


----------



## dicko (31/10/09)

nazray said:


> Hi all,
> I am wanting to buy an automatic sugar dispenser but am having no luck finding one, can anvone help.
> Cheers Ray



Brewcraft used to sell one that was reasonably priced and it was easy to calibrate by loosening a screw and adjusting a slide that metered the amount of sugar that was dispensed by the flick of a small lever.
But; having said all that, 
bulk priming of your brew prior to bottling is a more accurate way and is probably cheaper in the long run.
If you do a search with google and include AHB you will probably find the info on bulk priming.

Cheers


----------



## Brad Sofield (31/10/09)

It may sound silly but I do a little competiton shooting and relaod my own ammunition. We use a powder thrower which can be adjusted to "throw" perfect charges of granuled gun powder. Cheap at around $50 if you want to stick with a manual measuring device. The hopper would hold 2-300gms of sugar. Like I said it may be a little left of centre but many serious (not schitzo) comp shooters are aslo avid home brewers.


----------



## Spartan 117 (31/10/09)

My automatic sugar dispenser is called, "whoever i invite around for bottling day", Good idea having one but you might find it just as easy to use the coopers (or other brands if they're out there) carbination drops. The missus bought me some $6 colapsable crates from the reject shop and I just put all the bottles in there and pop a carb drop in each then bottle. Whole process (50 ish bottles) takes about 3 minutes and then a just fill, cap, back into the crate. Keeps everything nice and tidy too, no powdered suger or malt or anything like that on the tops of the bottles or on the floor (ants love the shit!). 

Aaron


----------



## mwd (31/10/09)

Small funnel and Brigalow sugar scoop less than $5.00 the pair from Woolies.

30x750ml bottles primed in less than 10 minutes. No drama.


----------



## jimmysuperlative (31/10/09)

I have one of these among my souvenirs ... it has "kangabrew" stamped on it.

Every now and again I dust it off and use it. It has an adjust which is good for priming tallies (full dose) or stubbies (half).


Got when I first began brewing. I fell for the *" ... and you'll be needing one of these ..."* line from the shop assistant.


----------



## frogman (31/10/09)

Google search for a KANGABREW.

I have one and find it good for they few times I now bottle.

Cheers FROGMAN....


----------



## Henno (1/11/09)

BradS said:


> It may sound silly but I do a little competiton shooting and relaod my own ammunition. We use a powder thrower which can be adjusted to "throw" perfect charges of granuled gun powder. Cheap at around $50 if you want to stick with a manual measuring device. The hopper would hold 2-300gms of sugar. Like I said it may be a little left of centre but many serious (not schitzo) comp shooters are aslo avid home brewers.




Don't think it's silly at all mate. I was actually thinking of suggesting the same device myself for this purpose. Can't say that when I used to load my own ammo that I ever used sugar with my thrower. Wish I still had it.


----------



## starkesbier (1/11/09)

Frogman

A quick google for Kangabrew threw up this gem

www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Kangabrew :blink: 

Anyone care to enlighten me?

Cheers
Starkesbier


----------



## MHB (1/11/09)

Kangerbrew sugar dispenser has been out of production for 3-4 years, cant get one for love or money.
MHB


----------



## Bribie G (1/11/09)

fit through the top of any PET, one cube does a 750ml PET but overcarbs UK bitters and milds a bit, I pour them into a chilled jug first, vents excess CO2.
Not suitable for glass of course.


----------



## scoundrel (1/11/09)

boil your kettle add 180g of dex to a cup of hot water, disolve, throw in the fermenter stir and bottle from the fermenter. sugars are already in suspension so they will carb up faster. and you don't have to spend any more money,


----------

